

Can dial up be as good as broadband? - onktak

Well, where i come from internet is very expensive and very few people can actually afford it. Dial up is affordable. By means of implementing a proxy, which compresses all the data and have a app on a computer that decompresses that data and feed that into the browser, can the dial up connection be as good as low speed broadband ?
Picture below for clarity
web&#60;-fast connection-&#62;| proxy server |&#60;--compressed data(dial up)--&#62;app
======
maushu
No. Most data is already compressed so compressing it again won't improve
anything.

One way that it could work would be having the server (really) near the client
and pre-cache most links from the visited page.

